# Red Snapper on Fly



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

I had a chance to catch 4 snapper one afternoon...pics to follow. 

There were 7 of us on the boat so after we had our 14 snapper they were kind enough to chum them up for me. The ones I caught and there back were identical...just a hair over 10 lbs on the boga.

Thanks Chris V. The rod was a pleasure...almost overkill.

I'll try to post some pictures later.

My self-proclaimed "grand slam" for our area on flies was Kings, cobia and red snapper. That completed the trifecta for me.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome my man! Theyre a lot of fun when you get them chummed up like that. We caught several yesterday on 10# line and our speckled trout rods after chumming them to the surface. I have my 9wt ready to throw, but we had reacehd our limit by the time I actually got it rigged, and we were in a hurry to get back to the dock.
Maybe next time.
Looking forward to some pictures. Congrats on completing your trifecta!


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

nb&twil said:


> Awesome my man! Theyre a lot of fun when you get them chummed up like that. We caught several yesterday on 10# line and our speckled trout rods after chumming them to the surface. I have my 9wt ready to throw, but we had reacehd our limit by the time I actually got it rigged, and we were in a hurry to get back to the dock.
> Maybe next time.
> Looking forward to some pictures. Congrats on completing your trifecta!



Thanks...the odd thing is there were also amberjack but they wouldn't take a fly. I wonder why.

Yep...the trifecta is done...now it's about getting bigger ones in each of the three species. Now...if I could just figure out how to get a dang tarpon on fly!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't wait for pics dude! Sounds like a cool trip.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Is there a link on here somewhere that shows how to post pictures?

TIA


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

When signed in, hit "reply"

Scroll sown under the text box, and past the "submit replay" and "preview post" buttons. There is an "additional options" section.

Under "attach files" there is a "manage attachments" button. Click that

A window will pop up, click a "choose file" button and find the pic you want to post. Do this for as many as you need. 

Click "upload"

Scroll down after the files upload to "close"

"submit reply"


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

No wonder I couldn't figure that out. :no:

Thanks so much!


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

You probably had some sort of Florida record. Nice.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Except I cheated and was in Alabama waters. It might still be a record, however, because I don't think anybody's ever caught one of a flyrod before over here. :thumbup:

Just kidding...I know plenty of people who have.


----------



## FurBurger (May 27, 2014)

I didn't realize fly fishing existed in Alabama.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

FurBurger said:


> I didn't realize fly fishing existed in Alabama.


LOL...that's about right. We're known for our meat fisherman and our football teams! :notworthy:


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

This is my first attempt at posting pictures on here...so we'll see.

Somehow, the old joke about "check out this fat hog...and it's a nice snapper too" comes to mind. Gotta get some weight off...but that's a different story.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Well...I tried anyway.

I guess you'll have to turn your computer sideways.

Seriously, when I downloaded they looked fine. How come they are sideways on here?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

At least you tried


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Thanks timeflies...what did I do wrong?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

flyfisher said:


> Thanks timeflies...what did I do wrong?


I have no idea. I just saved yours, rotated them and put em back up. 

You had those jokers way up top. Looks like fun. Were you throwing a full sink or an intermediate line?


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

This was a full sink but I think an intermediate would've been fine. Honestly, they were right at the surface....I'm not so sure a floating line and popping bug wouldn't have worked. I know some guys who got them to come to the surface and take a popping bug. That would be too cool.

Thanks for rotating the pictures. I didn't do anything to them before I posted them. I guess I should've saved them and made sure they were oriented properly.

Tight lines.


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

That's what I'm talking about... Nice Job!! What fly did you use?


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Nothing fancy...just a 4" white seaducer (white with red). I tied some chum flies with white marabou and left the dang things sitting on my tying table...go figure. 

It was a fun day!


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for the tip FlyFisher. Eastershore Fly Fishing club and a few Pensacola club guys going out to try it Saturday July 19th... wish us luck!


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Indeed I do wish you luck. I hope ya'll have a great day. As long as the conditions are favorable you shouldn't have any trouble chumming them up and then it's game on!

I'm having some boat issues but am dying to go again. I want to see if you could get them to come all the way to the surface and take a popper. I've heard stories but have never done it. 

I had some poppers with me but not a floating line.

Anyhoo...best wishes for a great day on the water!


----------

